# Qsynergy won't work unless first reversed

## audiodef

I use Qsynergy. Between two desktops and a total of four screens, it works. But between my laptop and one desktop, it only works if I first make the desktop the server, start it, make the laptop the client, start it, and then switch them in order for me to use the laptop to control the keyboard and mouse of the desktop. I have to do this every time I turn these machines on. Why? Why will it not work unless I first reverse the client-server relationship for a moment?

----------

